# Can anyone identify this local plant I found?



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

This was growing in one of the small little streams that run through the property at my work. It was growing fully submerged, and was very low and creeping outward. I plucked some of it because I thought it looked really cool. Put some in my emerged setup and my outdoor container pond. Can anyone tell me what it is? Kind of looks like Stargrass, but not sure that plant is native to NJ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Callitriche_. Hard to say which species though, which can be tough.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely a _Callitriche_, a common inhabitant of stream habitats. You won't be able to identify it to species without fruit. Does it have any fruits in the leaf axils?

My guess would be _C. palustris_ [_C. verna_].


----------

